# Apparently, not everyone needs a trailer..........



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

.......to transport their motorcycle.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Fake!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm kind of wondering how in the Hell did he get it on top of his head in the first place?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I'm kind of wondering how in the Hell did he get it on top of his head in the first place?


Its fake alright.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, I think you are right. But......have you seen the size of some of those baskets men and women carry on their heads? Not only baskets, but other stuff as well.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> Yeah, I think you are right. But......have you seen the size of some of those baskets men and women carry on their heads? Not only baskets, but other stuff as well.


I just aint buying it man first of all it was not seen by us in person its on the net!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I just aint buying it man first of all it was not seen by us in person its on the net!




Well.....I haven't seen you in person, only read what you've posted on the net. I still think you are real.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> Well.....I haven't seen you in person, only read what you've posted on the net. I still think you are real.


I could prove it . Can they?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Take your time and watch very closely, how he places his hands on the bike when he nears the top of the ladder. Watch how he steps up, one rung at a time. Watch how the guys on top of the bus reach and take control of the bike. 

I'm not convinced it's legit, but damn.....it sure looks good. That's some mighty fine editing.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've seen some really strange things during the course of my life. Some I wouldn't have believed, unless I saw it first hand, or was told to me by a reliable source.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 14, 2019)

I built a small lite weight trailer for my Toyota Tercel hatchback. It would hold my dirt bike all my needed gear including spare engine and shocks. I bought it from my neighbor with about 100k for $400 ground the valves and drove it another 250,000 to the races. I suppose I could have put another one on the top, but did not need to. Thanks


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I built a small lite weight trailer for my Toyota Tercel hatchback. It would hold my dirt bike all my needed gear including spare engine and shocks. I bought it from my neighbor with about 100k for $400 ground the valves and drove it another 250,000 to the races. I suppose I could have put another one on the top, but did not need to. Thanks




I was with you up until the 100K part. I've never heard of any Toyota Tercel being worth $100K, if that's what you meant.


----------



## Woodslasher (May 3, 2019)

I think he meant it had about 100k miles on it.


----------



## Gugi47 (May 4, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> I think he meant it had about 100k miles on it.


That's corect 100K miles....


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 26, 2019)

I wish I had a pic of my old Front Engine Dragster loaded in my 76 Dodge van. With both doors open the slicks just fit in. We would roll it in till the parachute was between the front seats. The front wheels stuck out a couple feet. We made a pedestal that supported the front end. This is a pic of the car when I brought it home an the little home made trailer the previous owner used.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 26, 2019)

Now I'm trying to remember? I think the slicks were too wide, we had to stick a set of skinny street tires on it and put the slicks back on at the track?


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 26, 2019)

Thinking back about this cool little car, 112" wheel base. The original engine was a blown big block Chevy with a 3 speed manual trans. There was a wedge welded in the linkage so it wouldn't go in to first. Ran on 2nd and 3rd, two levers, 1 for reverse, one for 2 and 3. Don't know what kind of times it ran. I put a Dodge 340 with a 727 auto on it. Sold it to my sisters boy friend, before I got any times on it. He got a best run of mid 9's at 168 MPH.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 29, 2019)

We were in the stages of building a Bridge in VN and had a small foot bridge to cross in the mean time, It was down steep banks on both sides. Those tiny maybe 90 pound VN weman would come to cross and a GI was supposed to carry the load down the bank. Shoot they couldn't even lift half the loads alone.

As for the above vid. I just do not under stand whay he wanted a Scooter on a bus when he could have rode it?

 Al


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 29, 2019)

1Alpha1 said:


> I was with you up until the 100K part. I've never heard of any Toyota Tercel being worth $100K, if that's what you meant.



I had a 88 Tercel hatch back one of the best cars ever owned. There was not a year that I did not deliver a few cords of firewood with it. One time a customer ordered 5 cords of Pine in the winter with about 3' of snow on the ground. My tractor was about 20 miles away and my dump truck was 200' down an access road. So I told him would bring the wood to him in my car he said no way. A third of a cord at a time. It took about two days to do it with him being just two miles away. Put a hitch on and towed my MX bike across USA at least three times. I put three engines in it. One time got a small hole in the radiator hose and could not find the leak until the motor blew up. Had to fill her up with anti freeze about once a week. Bought it for $200 sold it for $150 when it had 375,000 miles on it. Thanks


----------

